# O alemão mais baiano do mundo já pesa 1 tonelada!



## Vanda

Bahiano já está completando 1000 posts no WR! Some, aparece, some de novo, mas sempre tem algo a ajudar.
Obrigada por toda a ajuda que nos dá no fórum!
E dá-lhe trio elétrico na Bahia com muito axé!


----------



## Nonstar

Ele tá na cara do gol! 998!


----------



## marta12

Parabéns Bahiano!!!


----------



## Nonstar

O pé está empurrando a bola.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu estou desconfiado que esse improvável teuto-baiano que não erra o português nunca é o governador Jaques Wagner disfarçado! 

Parabéns, Bahiano!


----------



## Istriano

Parabéns BA*H*IANO...Sua hora *H *chegou.


----------



## Nonstar

Já até tem uns gramas a mais. Parabéns!


----------



## Bahiano

Ôba ôba! Chegou a hora!
Muito obrigado pelo bolo!
Hoje tem festa no meu ap!!!

@Vanda
Este ano, infelizmente não vou passar o Carnaval em Salvador. Imagine: A PM em greve e um branquelo na pipoca? Esqueça!

@Macu
Que me apareça este tal de Jaques Wagner! Não como Reggae não, viu!

@Todos
Obrigado também pra vocês, por vcs me darem muita ajuda, muitas dicas e me corrigirem sempre quando errei!


----------



## machadinho

Parabéns! Baêa, Baêa!


----------



## Carfer

1000 posts de um alemão em português impecável não são mil, são muitíssimos mais. Parabéns e um abraço.

P.S. Se não for a Salvador, dê um salto até cá. O Carnaval não é grande coisa, mas pelo menos a temperatura aqui em Lisboa ainda não caíu abaixo dos 2ºC e, ao que parece, não irá cair. Até há sol, céu azul sem uma nuvem e tardes quentinhas, veja lá! Já é alguma coisa. Ah! E pode passar por brasileiro, sem risco de ser descoberto.


----------



## Bahiano

Valeu, macha!
Obrigado Carfer, pelo convite, mas sinceramente vou ficar aqui na minha Alemanha congelada (-17° até -25°) e coberta de neve. Aqui também há Carnaval que se chama Fastnacht, Fasching ou Fasnet. Se bem que não haja trio elétrico é sim, uma coisa muito tradicional com muita história.


----------



## Sowka

Congratulations on your 1000th post, Bahiano! 

And many thanks for your many helpful contributions  *Cheers!*


----------



## olivinha

Bahiano,
Adoro ler seus posts, suas perguntas, o que seja.
Você dá aquele toque baiano-alemão que creio indispensável em qualquer fórum!
Um abração,


----------



## Nanon

Parabéns, Bahiano! Que venham logo mais 1000!!! 
Sowka, eek...


----------



## Bahiano

@Sowka
Vielen lieben Dank! Wie? das erste Bier war alkoholfrei? Achso, deswegen hat das zweite soviel besser geschmeckt...

@olivinha
Obrigadíssimo pela avaliação. As suas palavras aumentaram minha auto-estima!

@Nanon
Merci beaucoup! (C'est presque tout de mon français scolaire que permanait dans ma tête...)


----------



## Outsider

Gratulation, estimado Bahiano!


----------



## Denis555

Cheguei meio atrasado, 'tava no Carnaval de Olinda 
Bahiano, tudo de bom pra você e pra todos os estrangeiros que se encontraram a si mesmos no Brasil!
Valeu, Bahiano!


----------

